# Depuy Hips: Does anybody know of any forums/websites that are dealing with this?



## 149oaks (22 Sep 2010)

Today I eventually found out that my wife has 2 of the ASR XL hip systems that Depuy have had to recall.
Does anybody know of any forums/websites that are dealing with this as I want to inform myself before all the testing etc takes place. She has experienced pretty bad pain in 1 since day 1 and the surgeon could never understand it. We now know why.


----------



## Brighid (22 Sep 2010)

Try


----------



## 149oaks (27 Apr 2011)

*Anyone know where I could join a discussion/support group regarding DePuy Hip Recall?*

Adminstartor

I see you don't allow Medical issue discussion on this thread, but do you or anyone else know where I could join a discussion regarding this and it's impact. My wife unfortunately has 2 of these hips with at least 1 needing replacement and I'd like to see how others arte progressing through the system.


----------



## pj111 (28 Apr 2011)

Yes it couldn't be discussed here but there are a number of legal firms specialising in the legal end some who would have had experience in Hep C cases but it is not a recommendation in any way. 

A simple google search will throw up a couple of firms offering their services. Good luck.

_Patrick_


----------



## ajapale (28 Apr 2011)

Title expanded.

This question does not breach the posting guidelines.

Question merged with same question posed here last year. Depuy Hips: Does anybody know of any forums/websites that are dealing with this?

Have you asked the HSE? 
*HSE statement*
*HSE General Information line: 1850-241850 (8am until 8pm Monday - Saturday)*


----------

